# What is your favorite Legend of Zelda game?



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello! I just wanted to know what was your favorite Zelda game? Mine would be Ocarina of Time, some people say it's overrated, but i loved playing it. I also liked Legend of Zelda Minish Cap.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Man, so many to choose from :b

Right now, my favourite one (and favourite game of all time) is Majora's Mask. I really loved the mask transformations, the time aspect and the things you could do to affect people's lives. Do nothing and everybody ends up miserable. But the beginning of each cycle is an opportunity to start over and make things right.

I guess if I had to pick another one, it would be A Link to the Past. I played it on gameboy advance when it came out and I loved every minute of it. I lost my cartridge unfortunately, but I can just buy it again on the Wii.

Ocarina of Time will always remain a favourite because I have such fond memories of it. I guess it is kind of overrated if only because people never stop talking about it and compare every other Zelda game to it like it's that kid in the class that _always_ has to be the best at everything. It's a great game, but it's not the only good game in the series.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Probably A Link to the Past, with Wind Waker a (very) close second. Coming in third would be Link's Awakening.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

erasercrumbs said:


> Probably A Link to the Past, with Wind Waker a (very) close second. Coming in third would be Link's Awakening.


Yeah, Wind Waker is brilliant! Come to think of it, i can't think of a bad Zelda game .


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Wind Waker. The travel time on the sea agggravates me beyond belief but the rest of the game is brilliant.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

A Link To The Past bar none, I beat that game so many times as a kid.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Ocarina of Time


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Can't decide between Ocarina of Time and Link to the Past.


----------



## Bre1491 (May 28, 2012)

Twilight Princess minus those damn spiders


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

Dark Shines said:


> Can't decide between Ocarina of Time and Link to the Past.


it's definitely a tough call to make .


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

LTTP, OoT, and WW are the only Zelda games I've played. It's hard to pick between the first two, they're both so great and iconic. WW was good, but it felt way to linear compared to it's predecessors.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Yep, for me it's Ocarina followed very closely by Link to the Past.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Windwaker with A Link to the Past being a very close second.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ocarina of time followed by Majoras Mask although I never managed to beat that one. I like Skyward Sword as well although I'm not much of a fan of the motion controls.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Ocarina of time followed by Majoras Mask although I never managed to beat that one. I like Skyward Sword as well although I'm not much of a fan of the motion controls.


How far did you get on Majoras Mask? I ended up getting to the Stone Tower Temple before I called it quits.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I've always wanted to play the Oracle series for the GBC, but, ya know. Money makes za vulrd go round.


----------



## Zael (Jan 25, 2013)

For me, it's a tie between A Link to the Past and Ocarina of Time... Link's Awakening, Wind Waker, and Twilight Princess all tie for second.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Omg so hard... it would be a three-way tie between OoT, Majora's Mask, and Skyward Sword :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Notus said:


> How far did you get on Majoras Mask? I ended up getting to the Stone Tower Temple before I called it quits.


I think I was at the Stone Tower as well.

I lost my ocarina of time and ended up buying it when I saw it on display at EB Games again even though I wasn't going to play it like 2 years ago.

OMG N64 OOT! *bought* I need to get some tipple a battery's and find the Microsoft Bluetooth stack so I can play skyward sword on dolphin again =/


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

The Ocarina of Time is my favorite.


My 2nd favorite is the original Zelda for the NES.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

The Minish Cap and a link to the past.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Ocarina of Time

Other games I really like are Majora's Mask, Wind Waker, A Link to the Past, Oracle of Ages and Oracle of Seasons.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Zeppelin said:


> The Ocarina of Time is my favorite.
> 
> My 2nd favorite is the original Zelda for the NES.


^same 

the original zelda is such a great game.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I wish they'd make a sequel to the Adventure of Link. I think the concept behind the game was actually great; that is, an overworld that turns into a sidescroller whenever you're in combat. I even liked collecting experience points, it's just that it took waaaaay too long to do so. A toon Link game that combined the overhead aspect of a Dragon Warrior game with the fluid combat controls of Viewtiful Joe would probably be my favorite Zelda, bar none.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I've only played the original on NES and the first one on N64, so I would have to go with the original since it was awesome and hard to beat.


----------



## Scotty Do (Apr 8, 2007)

Link's Awakening was the first adventure game I'd ever played, and it's my favorite Zelda game. I'm currently replaying it on my 3ds and still loving it.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

LTTP.
WW would be it, but the triforce fetch quest killed the later part for me.

It took me almost a year after I got it to finish because it bored me so much.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

ALttP.


----------



## Glosoli (May 16, 2011)

I'd say Ocarina of Time for the sheer memories, though Wind Waker's cel-shading and its music and atmosphere is so awesome.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Ocarina of Time


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

Ocarina of Time and Wind Waker were the only ones I actually played through. I was deathly afraid of Majora back in the day, so I never even attempted to put Majora's Mask in the N64.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Ocarina of Time/Wind Waker


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Majora's Mask. I like all the different masks you can use ^_^


----------



## BrightSky (Jul 28, 2013)

For me, Windwaker and Ocarina of Time have profound memories. Sailing across the ocean, chasing pigs and getting excited upon arriving at Dragon Roost Island. Ocarina of Time is exciting too, riding your horse along the fields of Hyrule! Good times  
Plus The LGZ music is always soothing


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Super Nintendo's A Link to the Past

It's the only one that I really played though.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I only ever played Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask. I only had an N64. But damn, they were good games. I'd have to pick OoT just because it's so legendary to me. I can't count how many times I've played it, it just doesn't get old.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Oracle's of season


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Oracle of Ages/Seasons on Gameboy Color.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Majors as mask
Wind waker
Twilight princess
Sky word sword


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

There can be no favourite Legend of Zelda game, only favourite Legend of Zelda games. And here are mine

Majora's Mask
Ocarina of Time
Wind Waker
A Link to the Past
Link's Awakening
Oracle of Ages & Seasons
Skyward Sword

People will kick my *** for not listing Twilight Princess. I do like the game, but for some reason I just couldn't get into it as much as other Zelda games. 

I don't know if A Link Between Worlds will end up on that list. I know I'll enjoy it, but I doubt it will erase A Link to the Past for me. It just looks too similar for it to really impress me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D.

It's the only one I've ever played *shifty eyes*


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Easily Link to the Past. I don't think any of the others are even moderately close.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Ocarina of Time!


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Definitely WW with Minish Cap taking second place. I just downloaded ALttP on Wii and it's okay but I don't see what all the hype is about.


----------



## shyguyred (Jul 26, 2013)

majora's mask I loved the whole mask switching mechanic and how you the same three days repeated every day it also had lots of fun side quests.


----------



## Depression (Jul 23, 2013)

Twilight Princess for sure, it had a dark theme going on (not like Majora's but graphically), there was tons to do like side quests and stuff, many secrets and the towns were nice and had lots of immersion in them.

When you were a wolf and you listened to the ghosts around Hyrule Town there was so much interesting stuff.

Man, now that I got into the right mood I'll now go play it on Dolphin. FullHD is nice, man


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

I loooove how many of you are picking Wind Waker!

My list is..

Wind Waker
OoT
Majora
Skyward
Phantom Hourglass
Twilight
The rest

But I've never played a bad Zelda game. They're either good or great.


----------

